
Announcing TechCrunch Disrupt 2011: New York, San Francisco & Beijing - malte
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/28/disrupt-2011-new-york-san-francisco-beijing/
======
rabc
Why China? There is some kind of secret startup culture there?

